# Uber drivers get tipped about 1/3rd of the time.



## kcchiefsfan1982 (Aug 19, 2019)

I read an article that Uber drivers get tipped about 1/3rd of the time...so, then I ran my own numbers. I have only been driving since the end of August, but I have been tipped on 170 rides out of 395 total rides given, so I personally get tipped 43% of the time.

This is a bummer of a reality...but, lets be real...PPL under 30 do not tip often, most of the time you bring someone to work or take someone home from work, they don't tip, since they use Uber almost every day. So, you are left with the people who are simply using Uber because they are going to drink that night or business travelers. That is where the money is. The business travelers & the alcohol consumers.

At best, if you did all the extra things, you might be able to get your tip rate to 50%, but I doubt that you could! Most people have their minds made up if they will tip or not BEFORE the ride even starts.









Nearly two-thirds of Uber customers don’t tip their drivers, study says


A new report lifts back the curtain on Uber and tipping




www.theverge.com


----------



## theMezz (Sep 29, 2018)

I get tipped 10% of the time
I am in poor area


----------



## SuperBot (Aug 21, 2019)

In my market, about 2 out of 10 tip (20%). In the summer months, about 30%.


----------



## UberEliteCT (Oct 22, 2019)

For this month, from October 1st to today... in 74 uber trips.. I have been tipped 28% of the time

For Lyft... in 9 trips... I been tipped 55% of the time

Tips come often if you are a good driver and know how to engage people and work the tips out of them


----------



## kcchiefsfan1982 (Aug 19, 2019)

yes, i think the very biggest chance of getting a tip is if you can carry on a conversation for the full length of the drive.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

I'm slightly over 40% but wasn't always.

I have found that asking every single passenger at the very end of the ride to "Please rate their experience as it helps future passengers" exactly that phrase....... Puts the app back in front of the passenger right away which is a HUGE part of the problem most don't even open the app again for days...

I COULD CARE LESS ABOUT RATINGS... But what I do care about is that if they rate me the very next screen they see is the SUGGESTED TIP screen..on both apps.

Since doing this my tips have doubled and some weeks year to year tripled. For those of you on here all the time I've said this in many other posts so I'm sorry for the repeat.. just wanted to make sure those who haven't seen it get a chance to experience the same success I have had with it...


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Depends on the area 
I can get 70% certain areas while 10% others
Higher tip areas will have less runs( Friday and sat excluded). Higher tip area pax’s usually have personal vehicles 
So you should consider more pings as part of tip


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

I track % of revenue. But 40% sounds a bit low. I am guessing 50% for me.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

SuperBot said:


> In my market, about 2 out of 10 tip (20%). In the summer months, about 30%.


This is the correct answer ? ! 2 tips per 10 rides . 20% That's what the average is and it's pathetic and pax should be ashamed of they cheap ass selves!

I've had a few unicorn days where all 10 tipped , but that was the twilight zone . I can't explain it.

I had a woman talking on her phone the whole way to her job. She was complaining that she spent $200 on rides to work in the last month... like I'm supposed to feel sorry for her. $200 would barely cover my commercial insurance for the month. Now mix in a car payment and gas with that .


----------



## Don’t mess with nerds (Oct 23, 2019)

I use to get tips on a horse race, the 3 horse in the 3rd, .


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Don't mess with nerds said:


> I use to get tips on a horse race, the 3 horse in the 3rd, .


One time I was in a line, and Steve Asmussen was in front of me and he had the 1 horse ...he was betting his horse that was running at Churchill, simulcast ... horses getting into the gate and I was next in line
Told the teller 50 across on 1?
Horse stumbles at the start and barely made it to the finish line ?


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

That's about right. I garner 30-40%.

But you sure do learn who the classy people are on this job, don't you? I mean those rare folks who tip well, who tip cash, who tip directly as a result of the driver having gone the extra mile for them (sometimes literally). I got a $40 cash tip recently. There was no requirement for the pax to be so generous. The guy just had a lot of class.

Tipping is kind of a character test. Or at least a test of a well-developed human being. Meaning, they have been educated/matured to the point where they are aware the drive is not a non-person.


----------



## vkandaharv (Mar 30, 2017)

One week I had 3k+ in earnings and only $37.50 was from tip.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

vkandaharv said:


> One week I had 3k+ in earnings and only $37.50 was from tip.


Damn that just plain sux ass...wtf


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

1/3 is pretty much exactly what I get. Sucks but it's still triple what I used to get


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

It's all about conditioning and U/L have conditioned pax not to worry about tipping. Taxi's get tipped far more than Ubers because people think you "have to" tip taxi drivers.

In food delivery, Uber Eats tips are a little better % wise, but still not good.

However, on GH and DD you see the information up front and know how much you are going to make. The cheap azz customers who don't tip mostly won't get their food delivered because the offer to the driver will be too low without a tip so drivers with at least half a brain won't accept the offer. It's simple, the customers learn they have to tip a few dollars or risk never getting their food! Therefore tips are close to 100% of deliveries because any driver with half a Brain simply won't take the delivery without one.

If Uber and Lyft wanted to change the tipping situation for drivers all they have to do is do what DD and GH already do and give you all the monetary information up front. Imagine if you knew ahead of time your Pax requested a min fare ride and there was no tip. They wouldn't get rides. Pax would then learn they must tip to get people to pick them up. Pretty simple conditioning. Imagine the dollar difference to you if almost every pax tipped.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

A large number of pax used to bus riders. If they tip you that reduces their disposable funds available for more rideshare trips.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

I operate in New York State and New Jersey. The part of New York state that I operate in is pretty much homogenous. Just your average white folk. There are some Hasidic Jew wish enclaves as well. There aren't any extremely wealthy areas nor urban ghettos. Tipping is consistent throughout and it's not that common.

New Jersey is a total different story. There's lots of average white folk, they are some nightmarish urban ghettos, there are large pockets of Latino populations, and some areas of extreme wealth. Tipping varies widely across the cultural gradient.


----------



## kcchiefsfan1982 (Aug 19, 2019)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> I operate in New York State and New Jersey. The part of New York state that I operate in is pretty much homogenous. Just your average white folk. There are some Hasidic Jew wish enclaves as well. There aren't any extremely wealthy areas nor urban ghettos. Tipping is consistent throughout and it's not that common.
> 
> New Jersey is a total different story. There's lots of average white folk, they are some nightmarish urban ghettos, there are large pockets of Latino populations, and some areas of extreme wealth. Tipping varies widely across the cultural gradient.


The government has trained me so well to not see race that I don't ever know if I am in a black area or white area or Latino area or Asian area!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 90Days2Perfection (Nov 26, 2018)

UberEliteCT said:


> For this month, from October 1st to today... in 74 uber trips.. I have been tipped 28% of the time
> 
> For Lyft... in 9 trips... I been tipped 55% of the time
> 
> Tips come often if you are a good driver and know how to engage people and work the tips out of them :smiles:


So using your data....
21 tips from 74 Uber rides (28%)
5 tips from 9 Lyft rides (55%)
26 tips total from 83 rides total (33%)

sorta falls in line with the article.
Do you consider that your a good driver able to engage people and work the tips out of them?


----------



## kcchiefsfan1982 (Aug 19, 2019)

For real...we are all human...if we are on the other side of it...we already know if we tip or don't tip. I am one of those that ALWAYS ALWAYS ALWAYS tips...so taking this job on opened up my eyes to how man A HOLES there truly are when given the opportunity to be one 

At the end of the day, you will get 45% tips at best...but, so many people are just not going to tip! More likely to get 40% of ppl tipping or less...no matter what you do!


----------



## 90Days2Perfection (Nov 26, 2018)

Tippers tip.
Non tippers don’t. 
There is nothing you can personally do to influence a non tipper to tip.
There are many things you can do to influence tippers to NOT tip.
All you can do is drive safe, be polite, show respect and keep your fingers crossed.

Honestly, I would like to see data on which days of the week are best for receiving tips...For me its Monday and Friday.....Sundays Suck for tips


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

The percentage of people who tip is not a useful metric. You can't go into a shop and spend 30% of pax, for example. However, you can go into a shop and spend x% of your revenue. Not that that matters either, though, for me. My tip rate is about 2 - 3% of revenue.


----------



## 90Days2Perfection (Nov 26, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> The percentage of people who tip is not a useful metric. You can't go into a shop and spend 30% of pax, for example. However, you can go into a shop and spend x% of your revenue. Not that that matters either, though, for me. My tip rate is about 2 - 3% of revenue.


"Useful" is quite a broad term.
Seems to me it would be very useful in figuring out how to increase your tip rate/revenue.
Increase in percentage of riders who tip would directly influence a persons tip rate


----------



## kcchiefsfan1982 (Aug 19, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> The percentage of people who tip is not a useful metric. You can't go into a shop and spend 30% of pax, for example. However, you can go into a shop and spend x% of your revenue. Not that that matters either, though, for me. My tip rate is about 2 - 3% of revenue.


Thanks for stating the obvious. I would prefer to only have 1 out of 500 rides (<1%) tip me if that one guy tipped me $1 million....rather than 200 riders out of 500 rides (40%) tip me $3 lol!

I bet you are fun at parties!!!

Find any published article on Uber tipping...and the articles are centered around what percent of ppl tip....not centered around the amount of tip. DUH! HELLO AND WELCOME TO PLANET EARTH!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

I got a dollar tip......from a ride on Tuesday. LOL


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

kcchiefsfan1982 said:


> Thanks for stating the obvious.


Not so obvious, though, is it? If it were obvious then the metric would not be used.


> I would prefer to only have 1 out of 500 rides (<1%) tip me if that one guy tipped me $1 million


And I'd rather be a hammer than a nail. Pop songs aside, it's pointless to say that one would prefer (practically impossible event) over (possible event). It's banal, not to mention facile.


> Find any published article on Uber tipping...and the articles are centered around what percent of ppl tip....not centered around the amount of tip.


Who cares? I set my own trends, rather than follow others'.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

kcchiefsfan1982 said:


> yes, i think the very biggest chance of getting a tip is if you can carry on a conversation for the full length of the drive.


Agreed 100%


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

I don't look at % or numbers as it is/they're meaningless statistically. 

I do value every tip(s) case by case.

I once picked up two Afirican males from Greyhound station, they put destination with Greyhound station address, I canceled the ride, I found tips of $1.13 in the App at end of day.
Another two times, I picked up two rides at DTW, The only tips I got from them were they were canceled riders by other drivers. At end of the day, I got PERMANENTLY DEACTIVATED. 

So tip or no tip you find on riders, Uber ruins it all by their AI.


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

UberEliteCT said:


> For this month, from October 1st to today... in 74 uber trips.. I have been tipped 28% of the time
> 
> For Lyft... in 9 trips... I been tipped 55% of the time
> 
> Tips come often if you are a good driver and know how to engage people and work the tips out of them :smiles:


It's random as hell. You can have the most wonderful ride and chitchat and just connect like crazy and drive so well but no tip. And then I'll get someone who is completely silent and not a word but horrible traffic and tips five bucks


----------



## mellorock (Sep 16, 2018)

theMezz said:


> I get tipped 10% of the time
> I am in poor area


Your post is honest , we all have nice days ??


----------



## tc49821 (Oct 26, 2017)

Most people either know I ain't tipping the driver. Maybe engaging well a them,not sucking up. You can get a dollar to 3$ out of them,it's hard.

If your cars clean and you have manners. If your a good talker. The who's do tip,even a dollar. Maybe now you will get $3,the $5 dollar tipper gives 10. That could be an extra 50 to 100 a week . I seen someone else mention it,uber suggested tip for 15 percent is on what the rider paid. Your getting more than 15 percent of what u get.



itendstonight said:


> It's random as hell. You can have the most wonderful ride and chitchat and just connect like crazy and drive so well but no tip. And then I'll get someone who is completely silent and not a word but horrible traffic and tips five bucks


That you got a non tipper, he harder to even get a dollar out of. The $5 guy is just a nice tipper. Connect w him maybe it a $10 spot.


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

So what I'm hearing are 60% of riders don't tip. That is almost as hysterical as it is disgusting. Something to ponder: there are some cultural norms (some areas in Asia for example) where tipping is completely non-existent and the populace isn't even aware of such a thing. That might account for maybe 10% of the 60% number. The rest are just damned cheapskates.


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

vtcomics said:


> So what I'm hearing are 60% of riders don't tip. That is almost as hysterical as it is disgusting. Something to ponder: there are some cultural norms (some areas in Asia for example) where tipping is completely non-existent and the populace isn't even aware of such a thing. That might account for maybe 10% of the 60% number. The rest are just damned cheapskates.


Never got a tip from an Asian unless it was a very Americanized one or one going to the airport on business trips


----------



## HonoluluHoku (Jul 2, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Who cares? I set my own trends, rather than follow others'.


Sweetie, you're a rideshare driver, not some lonesome renegade out blazing his own trail against the weary masses of the bourgeoisie.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Dekero said:


> Damn that just plain sux ass...wtf


That 3k tho


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

HonoluluHoku said:


> Sweetie, you're a rideshare driver, not some lonesome renegade out blazing his own trail against the weary masses of the bourgeoisie.


Oh, luvvie, you've got your socialist buzzwords mixed up! D'oh! The bourgeoisie are not the masses; that's the other guys. The proletariat are the masses; the bourgeoisie are the privileged few.

Easy mistake to make, though. I suppose.

Anyway, being a rideshare driver does not preclude one from being independently-minded or indeed a follower - profession is not correlated to individualism and is therefore irrelevant to my original point.


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

Some people tip and some don’t, That’s the breaks driving for Uber or lyft. When I use the service I always tip drivers, I do courier work and deliver pizza part time and the majority of people I deliver to always tip.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

I earn over $1500 plus each week. i get avg less than 10%. this week I am at 05%....$80. and that's a good week..... business men are cheap.
also you guys are breaking down tips per passenger..wrong. what about $dollars per week on what's gross wage. unless you live in Disneyland. I dont care how good of a driver you are tips suck.
many thousands of rides in 5 years and 4.92 and a 4.6 rating.
friday $271 cash taken in $6 tips.
and charmer. I did pizza many years 95 % tip well.
its all.because of uber greed. with no regards to the driver
get in cashless system tip included bull shit. from the start they programmed the passengers to think tip was included. instead of saying . tip is optional if you enjoyed the service. ..nyc uber taxis sued uber over lying about tips . all need to thank nyc over this . the verdict resulted in a tip option being added..
same with uber eats OMG.. FOOD delivery without a tip in app a long time.
but it's ok that uber charges stores 30% for eats...
now we get very low wages. 
WE ARE RACING TO THE BOTTOM FAST


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

bobby747 said:


> I earn over $1500 plus each week. i get avg less than 10%. this week I am at 05%....$80. and that's a good week..... business men are cheap.
> also you guys are breaking down tips per passenger..wrong. what about $dollars per week on what's gross wage. unless you live in Disneyland. I dont care how good of a driver you are tips suck.
> many thousands of rides in 5 years and 4.92 and a 4.6 rating.
> friday $271 cash taken in $6 tips.
> ...


My tips run about 10% of gross, and yes only about 1/3 of the people tip but those that do tend to tip generously based on what they have paid. On days where the fraction of tippers run high, it's usually lots of $1. I'm OK with that.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

well say u do $1600 in a full week. I never come close to $160 on app. more like 5% if I am lucky..last week good $85


----------



## Jsaxophone (Nov 9, 2017)

In 37 Uber trips, I was tipped 13x (35%), averaging $3.03 over the 13 tipped rides and about $1.07 over all 37 trips

In 19 Lyft trips, I was tipped 5x (26%), averaging $2.27 over the 5 tipped rides and about $0.60 over all 19 trips


----------



## spinacheggs (Oct 15, 2019)

Uber: ~700 trips, avg non-cash tip $0.51 per ride, 5.7% of gross. Almost entirely UberX and some Pool.

Lyft: ~400 trips, avg non-cash tip $0.78 per ride, 8.5% of gross. Almost all regular Lyft with some Shared.

I don't keep track of how many rides are tipped. Cash tips are rare for me, so I don't even bother tracking them. I don't do anything special to try to get tips.


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

kcchiefsfan1982 said:


> I read an article that Uber drivers get tipped about 1/3rd of the time...so, then I ran my own numbers. I have only been driving since the end of August, but I have been tipped on 170 rides out of 395 total rides given, so I personally get tipped 43% of the time.
> 
> This is a bummer of a reality...but, lets be real...PPL under 30 do not tip often, most of the time you bring someone to work or take someone home from work, they don't tip, since they use Uber almost every day. So, you are left with the people who are simply using Uber because they are going to drink that night or business travelers. That is where the money is. The business travelers & the alcohol consumers.
> 
> ...


I live in a very rich Town and i get tipped only 1 out of ten trips if I'm lucky . Sometimes i work all day and get a measley dollar . Heads up . If anyone says they'll tip you on the app it's a lie . One out of ten will actually tip you after they say this , my rating is averaging 4.91



vkandaharv said:


> One week I had 3k+ in earnings and only $37.50 was from tip.


LIAR > NOBODY MAKES $3K a week but nice try, anyways -


----------



## vkandaharv (Mar 30, 2017)

moJohoJo said:


> I live in a very rich Town and i get tipped only 1 out of ten trips if I'm lucky . Sometimes i work all day and get a measley dollar . Heads up . If anyone says they'll tip you on the app it's a lie . One out of ten will actually tip you after they say this , my rating is averaging 4.91
> 
> 
> LIAR > NOBODY MAKES $3K a week but nice try, anyways -


For you friend.


----------



## jawjaw (Nov 18, 2016)

In my last 32 rides I have been tipped 4 times for a total of $10. That’s really bad. Starting to think I’m not getting my tips. Doesn’t make sense. I have had bad streaks before but this is getting ridiculous.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

For 2019 50% of my rides have tipped. 15% of my gross is from tips.


----------



## tc49821 (Oct 26, 2017)

vtcomics said:


> So what I'm hearing are 60% of riders don't tip. That is almost as hysterical as it is disgusting. Something to ponder: there are some cultural norms (some areas in Asia for example) where tipping is completely non-existent and the populace isn't even aware of such a thing. That might account for maybe 10% of the 60% number. The rest are just damned cheapskates.


They are definitely cheap,many got in to their head u don't got tip an Uber driver. My aunt and sister always tipped a cab driver. O u don't got tip an Uber driver. They are the same thing. Ironically my nephew started to do Uber eats. My sister was complaing he rarely gets tips .

Uber can also let people sort of hide thru the app. With a taxi especially if they pay cash,they might fell shamed to tip even a dollar n change. The fare $8.75,here a $10 keep the change. Or the fare is $17,here a $20 thxs .


----------

